
The Ending Federal Marijuana Prohibition Act of 2013: H.R. 499 - mkelley
https://www.popvox.com/bills/us/113/hr499
======
alex_doom
I doubt this bill will get anywhere. But there's always hope.

------
cft
May I ask, how is this related to Hacker News or YC? Posts like this dilute
the value of this forum. Why not post this to Reddit instead?

